# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Inside 3D Printing is heading to Singapore on February 6-7

## Eddie

Inside 3D Printing is heading to Singapore on February 6-7. See exhibits from HP Inc. & more for free. Will you be there? Check out the site here: https://goo.gl/Hh7EZQ

----------


## MichaelRice

Let them draw and modify easy 3D objects.

----------

